# Why I don't mind sharing tips, tricks, and technical information.



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

We are in an era of drywall, certainly in my general area, where this industry is plagued by a lack of skilled workers, by people with 0 training taking drywall jobs, apprenticeship programs have been canceled, the very best in the industry are retiring and quality is taking a back seat to speed. Other than that, most people are not capable of listening, or admitting fact. I get tired of showing up to hack jobs to fix someone elses work. This is an era that will certainly become known as the dark ages of drywall. This is not an easy job, its messy, its hard work and many people will never even attempt it. So I have 0 fear that I will loose money by sharing information. I have more on my plate than I can handle. This is an industry that I love and will always love. Finishing drywall has become one of my deepest passions, and I do mean passion, I suffer for the best I can do. Im always reasonable about pricing, and it doesn't matter if its low income, small job, large job, commercial, I always do the best work I know how to do. If its a hard to reach spot and spec'd finish to the deck, I'll do what ever it takes to make sure a Job gets done as spec'd. And I do solemnly swear to never let quality take a back seat to speed, no matter how backed up I get or how many people are calling.... I won't lie, as hard a job as drywall is, the hardest part of being a self employed drywaller is trying to keep every one happy. Please do the best work you can and dont hold back from teaching best practices and tricks of the trade.


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

Over dilution applies to any compound that contains PVA, PAV or any other polymer glues.... people need to get a clue and learn to read


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Krsw85 said:


> Over dilution applies to any compound that contains PVA, PAV or any other polymer glues.... people need to get a clue and learn to read


Ho chit ! The application rules on those buckets say a lot chit that ain't so. Some of it I agree with some of it I don't .


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

The bucket in the photo clearly states "thinning with water my IMPROVE application" and continues to explain how to mix properly. Hell, USG used to have a crappy lightweight taping mud with a picture of a bazooka right on the box.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I painted some tiled concrete roofs for a while, They had a hard glaze on them that half warn away so they had trouble with them and the paint peeling so there was two ways of making it stick, Get a special thinner based expensive coating for first coat, Or thin the standard paint 50/50 with water, This allowed it to penetrate and soak in deeper than unthinned paint sitting on the top.

Whats thinned mud for taping going to do then :whistling2:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

https://www.usg.com/content/dam/USG...rock-ready-mixed-compounds-submittal-J60A.pdf

For taping and finishing joints (especially for use in mechanical tools), thin as necessary. Add water in half pint increments to avoid overthinning. Remix lightly and test-apply after each water addition.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> https://www.usg.com/content/dam/USG...rock-ready-mixed-compounds-submittal-J60A.pdf
> 
> For taping and finishing joints (especially for use in mechanical tools), thin as necessary. Add water in half pint increments to avoid overthinning. Remix lightly and test-apply after each water addition.


Sick him Scott :thumbsup:


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

What I see is guy's mixing any compound they get into something that will not hang on to my knife, grab a scoop pull it out of the bucket, nothing but a thin film left. I would strongly recommend using a compound made for it


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Krsw85 said:


> What I see is guy's mixing any compound they get into something that will not hang on to my knife, grab a scoop pull it out of the bucket, nothing but a thin film left. I would strongly recommend using a compound made for it



This stuff seems to do the trick. Even thinned down, scraping a dry goober will take the paper off of the sheetrock. We use it thick to first coat our screws. Which isn't recommended on the Wes Pac website, probably because of excessive shrinking. But it sticks to those screw heads.


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

endo_alley said:


> Krsw85 said:
> 
> 
> > What I see is guy's mixing any compound they get into something that will not hang on to my knife, grab a scoop pull it out of the bucket, nothing but a thin film left. I would strongly recommend using a compound made for it
> ...


Ive heard decent things about wes pac, we do not have it here, I have a small job coming up. I may internet order some of their material too try out.... Im sticking with what I know for a system but im sure they make something for me


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Krsw85 said:


> Ive heard decent things about wes pac, we do not have it here, I have a small job coming up. I may internet order some of their material too try out.... Im sticking with what I know for a system but im sure they make something for me


My last job.

http://scotthansen.net/altabates

All 16 ga structural studding except suspended ceilings.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures Mr. Willys! I only do residential work, so jobs of this complexity blow my mind! I have lots of respect for all who do commercial work! :thumbup:

BTW, other than being a lot heavier, what is the difference between Type C & Type X?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Wimpy65 said:


> Thanks for the pictures Mr. Willys! I only do residential work, so jobs of this complexity blow my mind! I have lots of respect for all who do commercial work! :thumbup:
> 
> BTW, other than being a lot heavier, what is the difference between Type C & Type X?


Wimpy,
USG does not make a 1/2" type x and you can only get type c. It is a common error made by many. For legal reasons on big work we kept our systems proprietary. USG Shaftwall, USG type C rock and USG finishing materials.

See these submittals:

http://www.usg.com/content/dam/USG_...ase-firecode-firecodeccore-submittal-P790.pdf

http://www.usg.com/content/dam/USG_...s-regular-firecode-cores-submittal-WB1473.pdf

That was one of the best jobs I ever did. I had a plan table in my garage for when I woke up in the middle of the night. I was also connected into a server that would let me download all documents.

I should add that my boss would order 14' 1/2" with type x gypsum to span 24" oc ceiling and walls and we only had some minor sagging when it would get wet in the winter months. This was for our shacks.


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

We use type c 5/8 for all our ceilings. Type x on walls. 1/2" on 24" never done that.

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

krafty said:


> We use type c 5/8 for all our ceilings. Type x on walls. 1/2" on 24" never done that.
> 
> Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


It's not allowed by code any longer.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Are you saying that 1/2" drywall isn't allowed to be installed on 24" centers, whether walls or ceilings? I certainly don't pretend to know all the codes, but i never heard that before. Does that apply to commercial & residential?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Wimpy65 said:


> Are you saying that 1/2" drywall isn't allowed to be installed on 24" centers, whether walls or ceilings? I certainly don't pretend to know all the codes, but i never heard that before. Does that apply to commercial & residential?


I think it all depends on where you are .. some county's here require 5/8 on 2ft c .. some don't.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah, I never heard of that in my area (Pennsylvania).


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Wimpy65 said:


> Yeah, I never heard of that in my area (Pennsylvania).


IMO it should be a nation wide code to put 5/8 over 2ft center . But it's not.


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

If you wonder just push on it between studs and think about 5 years from now,ride the wave. Or back block it and take out insulation.

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

I guess you could railroad it probably stronger like that. I'd strap it tho 

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

Love those soffits, never seen one in quite that arrangement.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

MrWillys said:


> It's not allowed by code any longer.





Wimpy65 said:


> Are you saying that 1/2" drywall isn't allowed to be installed on 24" centers, whether walls or ceilings? I certainly don't pretend to know all the codes, but i never heard that before. Does that apply to commercial & residential?





moore said:


> I think it all depends on where you are .. some county's here require 5/8 on 2ft c .. some don't.


I am wrong on this one. See Table R702.3.5

http://premiumaccess.iccsafe.org/document/code/272/4631024

You can install 1/2" and 5/8" only perpendicular to the framing members on 24" oc. I confused it with our old West coast UBC changes prior to the International code. This applies to Residential code.

That said, with the perpendicular only requirement it is our responsibility to make sure hangars understand it.

Rick, the code is bigger than the JHA (jurisdiction having authority) and is our responsibility to understand it. While sometimes it is easier to comply we should always point out if their interpretation is incorrect.

It is also mentioned in the commercial code. See Table 2508.5.

http://premiumaccess.iccsafe.org/document/code/271/4567183

Wimpy, these requirements are for ceilings. I believe vertical assemblies anything goes.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> My last job.
> 
> http://scotthansen.net/altabates
> 
> All 16 ga structural studding except suspended ceilings.


Nice work. Did you draw it out on the floor beforehand?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

endo_alley said:


> Nice work. Did you draw it out on the floor beforehand?


Funny you ask this as my best skill was a layout man. One time I layed out a 40,000 sq ft tenant space on a chair with wheels cuz I was on crutches.

I should add there were 4 sets of circles separate by Skyfold doors that came out of the ceilings making one large conference room into 4 smaller ones

Here's the finished one. I had to align the light opening perfectly to match these stainless panels.









This was nick named the circle of trust.


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

Intricate framing, nice.

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

What happened to put you on crutches Scott?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> What happened to put you on crutches Scott?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yamaha YZ 250


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Yamaha YZ 250


A 250cc will do It . !!:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

250cc was my preferred class. A great power to weight ratio.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

gazman said:


> 250cc was my preferred class. A great power to weight ratio.


I rode a YZ 490 until 1989 when I went down to the 250. In the Fall of 1989 they tilled the track where I practiced and I finally figured out how to pin the throttle in the straights but the day after Xmas I went down in a turn and ripped 3 of the 4 ligaments in my right knee. Good lessons we learn when we are young. I think about buying a bike every now and again but think I'll stick with 4 wheels from now on.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> I rode a YZ 490 until 1989 when I went down to the 250. In the Fall of 1989 they tilled the track where I practiced and I finally figured out how to pin the throttle in the straights but the day after Xmas I went down in a turn and ripped 3 of the 4 ligaments in my right knee. Good lessons we learn when we are young. I think about buying a bike every now and again but think I'll stick with 4 wheels from now on.


A 490 is a lot of power . I got rid of my X R 200 a few years ago...my wife put her foot down one evening after watching me flying up and down the road on it..she said you ain't 20 no more!! Get rid of it ! 

I gave it away to a drywall friend of mine. It was a 85 model. He went through it and made it a nice bike again.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

A 85 model. Wow collectable. I restored this year's ago, Early 80s XL500R. I really wanted a 500 and found this so decided to restore. Took me about 3 or 4 years. Cost thousands.

In the end I spent so much money and time on It was to scared to use it, The costs just didn't seem to end so I kinda lost interest, 500cc was a bit big and heavy for me anyway.

Swapped It for a quad which i got out an used and had a lot more fun.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

....


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I used to ride a mates KX500 from time to time in the late 80's that thing was a beast.
My cousins son hit a kangaroo in the bush a few weeks back on his new Husky TE300, he wrecked his shoulder, here is the result so far. Two ops, one steel plate, and a complete change in life style.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wasn't the kx 2 stokes? Screw trying to hang to that.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

cazna said:


> Wasn't the kx 2 stokes? Screw trying to hang to that.


Yes, I still swear to this day my 82 YZ 490 with a 4spd is the fastest 4 gears I've ever been, and I had a 69 z28. When a 2 stroke is on the pipe it is quite a ride.

I'll never forget the 1986 Motocross De Nations when Johnny O'Mara beat all the 500's except David Baily on a 125.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hK9QeLvnBxE


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Wasn't the kx 2 stokes? Screw trying to hang to that.


Yes sure was. That thing used to double as a trench digger.:yes:


----------

